# Using Cabover Trucks?



## fakie99

our company does hardscape intallation. i just sold my 25K GVW dump and i am wanting to move toward something smaller for our hardscape crews. (we get most everything delivered). i have been interested in box trucks so that crews have hardscape tools, etc at the ready for each job, and i've been looking at the isuzu cabovers. i think the truck would do fine carrying all tools and the odd pallet of brick. but my main concern is towing. our trailers/skid loaders weigh in at a 12,000 # load and i am wondering if an isuzu NPR with a hitch can manage to pull this.

anyone using these cabovers to pull weight like that?

thanks,


----------



## tgeb

There was a recent discussion on just this type of truck/trailer combination in the excavation/site work section.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/equipment-towing-capacity-57382/


----------



## Morning Wood

I think in the long run the NPR's won't tow that kind of weight. You have to get up to a 16000-19500 GVWR truck in the cabovers to tow that kind of weight on a regular basis.


----------



## ConstSvcs

I couldn't be happier with my setup. It pulls my mini ex. or JD CT322 and 8' Harley rake without a problem.


----------



## shesaremonclus

I think that truck is not an NPR it is one step up from an NPR, but it sure is a graet set up. Try looking at GM's or Isuzu's website they have a partnership with these trucks. I have a '95 Chevy W4 still running strong all I do to it is regular maintenance.


----------



## ConstSvcs

shesaremonclus said:


> I think that truck is not an NPR it is one step up from an NPR, but it sure is a graet set up. Try looking at GM's or Isuzu's website they have a partnership with these trucks. I have a '95 Chevy W4 still running strong all I do to it is regular maintenance.


It's an FRR with 19500 GVW


----------



## DanTheMan9727

Hi ..Do you guys know the max weight for the 1986 f150 with longbed? Im trying to buy a cabover camper but didn't know..


----------



## BobsLandscaping

I have an 82 F-150 S'cab 4x4 w/ a 6450 GVW. Trucks weighs ~5,000 full of fuel w/ me in the cab do I can carry roughly 1,450lbs legally.

Best way is to run your truck over a scale then subtract that weight from your GVWR. That's on a tag on the drivers side door pillar.

The GCWR is the GVWR + towing capacity, for an early 80's F-150 that's ~6,000lbs. That means the truck w/ trailer can't exceed 12,450lbs.

Unless you register the rig commercially and tag it higher. Mine is tagged for 13,000lbs. Meaning the legal weight of the truck w/ trailer is 13,000lbs. In theory you can tag a truck up to Idaho's maximum of 150,000lbs and throw an IFTA sticker on the door.

While that's legal on paper a DOT cop can defer to the manufacturers plate.

If you're towing a trailer in excess of 10,000lbs GVW (even behind a F-150) you need a Class A CDL.

I just went through an 18 month DOT compliance check w/ my 82 F-150 so if you need help ask. I'll try to spare you the reaming I recieved.


----------



## digdeep516

My box trucks are all Mitusbishi Fuso's... the FG model, and as much of an american truck guy as I am, the japs make a damn good cab over. In terms of pulling with it, weve done it in a pinch to pull the skid steer home but mainly it pulls a mixer. When we did the truck really was straining to pull the load but it handled it... ive put 4 pallets of 6x6 and 9x9 pavers back there plus all the tools and the mixer and it handled that fine... it just didnt like the trailer... guess it wants the wt over the rear axels and not behind it


----------

